# No longer needed: Shimano 2300 right hand shifter



## DCLane (12 Mar 2018)

I'm after a RH shifter - 8 speed Shimano 2300 - if anyone has one spare.

It's for my winter bike and the downshift's finally worn out from 11,500 miles of hilly rides.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2018)

DCLane said:


> I'm after a RH shifter - 8 speed Shimano 2300 - if anyone has one spare.
> 
> It's for my winter bike and the downshift's finally worn out from 11,500 miles of hilly rides.



@DCLane i might have a used untested pair will check if i get chance later and let you know


----------



## gds58 (28 Mar 2018)

PM sent to you as I have exactly what you need!


----------

